# Technology wish



## XenoQc (Apr 22, 2018)

There is my post about wishing for a technology that can be anything. Imagine any technology that could please your desires even if you believe it is not possible. It is all about speaking our mind and who knows? Some people around they listen and they are interested in what they can give someday ^_^

I made few post on other subject so I kind of already said what I would wish but I can say that I would like a device that would make my appartment to stay clean or something to make it easier to clean. Some sort of ''auto-cleaning'' appartment or house. Not some crap like in the movie ''smarthouse'' but something serious with a stable artificial intelligency. That could be great! I could also have something to teleport or transport anywhere I want instantly, some sort of teleporter so I won't have to walk to there. Something to control time travel would be great to and helpfull since I could give myself more time to do everything I want to do or have to do.

What's on your mind?


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 23, 2018)

I know I’m about to sound like a total Jackass buttttt most of those would instantly ruin the economy. I just want a more interactive and immersive VR


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 23, 2018)

Noted


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 23, 2018)

That is really interesting and I totally agree that we need that for a nice life on Earth!


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 23, 2018)

Gonna need one of these.
Except life size.
And capable of loving me back. 
_-sobsob-_


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 23, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> $4000 and it’s yours
> 
> m.phys.org: 'Call me baby': Talking sex dolls fill a void in China


...think they come in anime waifu?

A-Asking for a friend.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 24, 2018)

That would be nice that is real holographic technologies


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 24, 2018)

'Warp drive' technology to make going to other planets much faster because need to gtfo from Earth eventually.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 24, 2018)

Don't worry about Earth


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 24, 2018)

I need technology that can change me into a real life Pandaren or a Panda anthro


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 24, 2018)

That's planned


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Life extension technology. I want more life. (Bonus points if you get the double reference without cheating.)


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Life extension technology. I want more life. (Bonus points if you get the double reference without cheating.)



Well for a life extension the first thing is not technologies but simply being healthy in the first place. As for extending life it is not only about tech, it is also about biology, genetic, medicine, chemestry, even physic... It is a bunch of science but also knowledge on how making your life good not to die sick at 65 years old you know. ^_^
But technologies that extend life are everything. Like some using a forklift instead of a jigger in a warehouse would force less and stay a better spinal bones.

But..

this...

is...




Noted


----------



## Simo (Apr 24, 2018)

I want tobacco that is healthy to smoke! And, tasty, too. Maybe even with 9 essential vitamins, and iron.

Liquor that prolongs life, and is as fun as what we have now!

Oooooooooooh, and a world free of STDs.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 24, 2018)

I want a VR system that taps into our nervous system, allowing us to feel and interact with stuff as if it were real, maybe even allowing us to mimic a highly realistic and logical lucid dream.

I know that's overdone, and probably impossible, but I _really _want to meet some characters in some form or the other.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I want a VR system that taps into our nervous system, allowing us to feel and interact with stuff as if it were real, maybe even allowing us to mimic a highly realistic and logical lucid dream.
> 
> I know that's overdone, and probably impossible, but I _really _want to meet some characters in some form or the other.


Eh. We learning a lot about the nervous system and transcranial magnetic stimulation is promising. 

But another the question is how would you know you were plugged into the Matrix?


----------



## Simo (Apr 24, 2018)

Also, I want self cleaning clothes, and an end to laundry.


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 24, 2018)

On that note, I want a dishwasher that puts the dishes in itself and puts them in the cupboard after washing. Get on that, Japan.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 24, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Eh. We learning a lot about the nervous system and transcranial magnetic stimulation is promising.
> 
> But another the question is how would you know you were plugged into the Matrix?


Hmm...

Good question. Maybe implement something in the technology that forces some level of inconsistencies between VR and real life, sort of like reality checks?


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 24, 2018)

There is alot of way to know if you are plugged or not, just pay attention and look around

Those wishes doesn't seem pretty hard

Noted


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 28, 2018)

A tool that lets you instantly create art/films/movies/music just by thinking of it.
Also a tool that lets you forget anything you want. I have much I wish to not remember. Plus it'd be nice to play my favorite video games for the first time over again.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 28, 2018)

That already exist ^_^


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 28, 2018)

Th-that does?!!
Tell me more.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 28, 2018)

You will have to be patient ^_^  

We already have it and I don't mind to share if you make stuff with me
BUT it is not yet for now. it will be later when I am done with my under cover job here!


----------



## Guifrog (May 20, 2018)

Hey, Mr. Alien! Will I be alive to see completely new, unknown colors with some kinda technology that allows me to convert more data from the electromagnetic spectrum than I currently do with my cones? *_*

Age 28 now btw.


----------



## XenoQc (May 21, 2018)

For seeing more we have a bunch of technology


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 21, 2018)

If a technology existed that could eradicate every last ant, termite, spider, fly, _cockroach_ or any other common house hold pest I would use it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Simo (May 23, 2018)

How about something to instill a basic sense of empathy and humility in people?


----------

